
More from Silicon Valley Alt-Right Posterboy, James Damore - virtuabhi
https://twitter.com/palebirdy/status/899764514878574592
======
qubex
Why is this man now being classified as ” _alt-right_ ”? It seems to me he's
'just' sexist, I haven't really seen any indication regarding his political
beliefs in general, certainly nothing along the lines of the unthinking
intolerance towards minorities, anti-immigration stance, subscription to weird
conspiracy theories, and white supremacy that need to be broadly satisfied in
order to reliably define somebody as being alt-right. (Yes, it will be argued
that sexism correlates with other forms of discrimination, but what is roughly
true on average is not necessarily true in every particular case.) Just
tarring him with the label of being "alt-right" as a manner of shouting him
down seems very lax, particularly when he can be countered with far more
compelling arguments.

~~~
virtuabhi
> Why is this man now being classified as ”alt-right”?

(1) Sexism is an integral part of alt-right movement. Most alt-right
communities are anti-women as well. (e.g.
[https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/dissecting-trumps-
most-...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/dissecting-trumps-most-rabid-
online-following/)) (2) This man has identified himself as an "alt-right" icon
by continuously featuring on shows of every despicable alt-right outlet (refer
to his twitter account, multiple interviews, etc.).

"If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it
probably is a duck."

~~~
rpiguy
But he is not sexist. It is not sexist to believe biology could influence
interests or to cite peer reviewed research on the topic.

~~~
virtuabhi
Any real scientist knows that all "peer reviewed research" are not equal,
there can be very low quality research. Almost in all "citations", he made a
jump from a small experimental study to women in STEM field (or, maybe he
simply copied the points of prominent alt-right figures). See this
[https://www.wired.com/story/the-pernicious-science-of-
james-...](https://www.wired.com/story/the-pernicious-science-of-james-
damores-google-memo/) And there are many "debunkings" like this.

~~~
rpiguy
There are also many articles backing up his cited research, the consensus from
the articles I've read indicate two of the factors were very strongly
correlated and others were very debatable. He did jump to conclusions, but
that does not mean he is sexist.

~~~
virtuabhi
Okay.

------
virtuabhi
Also, James Damore interview with alt-right troll Milo Yannopoulis

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2J5E8sSdsI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2J5E8sSdsI)

Most recently, Milo had posted images of several Google employees who were
gay, lesbian, or transgender.

~~~
qubex
That is an utterly preposterous bit of interviewing, the interviewer (Milo)
literally leads him on the whole way and biases the whole discourse to the
point of being essentially a monologue. (Only watched the first five minutes
or so but that was quite enough.)

Still, being interviewed and led on by an interviewer that wishes to convey a
very definite message and is willing to indulge in the most naked forms of
pretesti get does not sell me on the idea that the author of the memo is
himself satisfies all the criteria for being called "alt-right".

EDIT> Dear Christ what utter tosh that is. I was pained watching it. Ugh.

